# More promotions at Norfolk Line



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Click on www.hoverspeed.com and look what happens.

Using the code HS3, I have tried several crossings and it seems that some are £10.00 cheaper than when making a reservation without the HS3 code.

Maybe let us know if there are further real discounts....

Rapide561


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

When I tried this when I had an email it was for cars & the price for mhomes was the same. May be different now.



motorhomer


----------

